# Dream cottage....



## Kayelle (Nov 8, 2017)

the cottage of my dreams. 
How I'd love for us to live there on that very spot. Sigh...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=avn7brkxmmo

Do you have a house of your dreams?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 8, 2017)

I kinda like the one below. 

Nahhh... I'm kidding. I'm actually pretty fond of where I live right now.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah, I saw that cottage video a few weeks back.    
I'm constantly looking at tiny homes and RV life videos on YouTube.    Our current home is way to big for us now....if we can just do away with the prop tax everything would be fine...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 8, 2017)

I have no desire at all to live in a tiny house. This is my dream home.
https://youtu.be/jG5BAAN8pTg


----------



## caseydog (Nov 8, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Yeah, I saw that cottage video a few weeks back.
> I'm constantly looking at tiny homes and RV life videos on YouTube.    Our current home is way to big for us now....if we can just do away with the prop tax everything would be fine...



Toyota is moving their US Headquarters to about 8 miles from my house. The LA folk moving here from the old HQ are buying up our homes for double what we paid for them. My 1,620 SF custom home would be over a million out there. 

If I do sell, I actually want a smaller home. That is VERY un-Texan. People here wonder how I live in my current "tiny" house. LOL They are amazed that I have two rooms I don't use. 

Like others here, I am really drawn to the tiny-house movement, although I'm not sure I want to go all-in for an 80 SF house -- and don't care much for wheels on a house. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 8, 2017)

Truth be told, since I'm dreaming, I'd like that adorable cottage I posted to be twice the actual size at 1200 sq ft. because then it would be perfect. 

I personally can't see the point in the tiny houses on wheels, when you can easily purchase a tricked out large travel trailer with pop outs, and go anywhere with it.

That's an interesting concept you posted GG.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry Kayelle, my dream kitchen wouldn't fit in that cottage.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 8, 2017)

I seriously think that kitchen has more cupboards than mine! 

It is a cutie, Kayelle. 1200 square feet would be better, though. I  might be able to do that.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2017)

Hmmm...what a fun thread! Interesting pictures posted!  It's getting late and I'll have to think about what would be my forever dream home.  All I know right now is that it would have to be single story - probably won't be wanting to climb stairs multiple times a day in my later years.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 8, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Hmmm...what a fun thread! Interesting pictures posted!  It's getting late and I'll have to think about what would be my forever dream home.  All I know right now is that it would have to be one story.



An open layout 2-story seemed like a good idea when I built my current house -- in Texas. I basically built a brick and mortar hot air balloon. On the coldest days of winter, however few, it is 85 degrees upstairs, and 65 degrees downstairs. So, yes, if I had it to do again, my house would be one-story. 

CD


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 9, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Hmmm...what a fun thread! Interesting pictures posted!  It's getting late and I'll have to think about what would be my forever dream home.  All I know right now is that it would have to be single story - probably won't be wanting to climb stairs multiple times a day in my later years.  [emoji2]


Since it's my dream home, of course my UFO houseboat will have an elevator


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> I have no desire at all to live in a tiny house. This is my dream home.
> https://youtu.be/jG5BAAN8pTg



But where would I put my books???


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## roadfix (Nov 9, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Toyota is moving their US Headquarters to about 8 miles from my house. The LA folk moving here from the old HQ are buying up our homes for double what we paid for them.



I drove by the old Toyota headquarters yesterday on my way to Sam's Club and noticed all the Toyota signs and logos gone, and their huge lot empty.    When I drove by just a week ago business seemed normal.    It's a huge facility taking up an entire city block.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 9, 2017)

By 'tiny home' I prefer one with a permanent foundation, and much larger than those built on a trailer platform.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 9, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But where would I put my books???


There are four floors! Surely we can find space! (I need my books around me, too )


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 9, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Like others here, I am really drawn to the tiny-house movement, although I'm not sure I want to go all-in for an 80 SF house -- and don't care much for wheels on a house.


I don't mind the house-on-wheels idea. Think about it. If you really didn't like your neighbors, you could simply take your house and move it to a new neighborhood. 

I would go batty in a house that was only 80 sq ft, though. I need more room than that for my wine collection alone.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> Since it's my dream home, of course my UFO houseboat will have an elevator


 
But of course!


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 9, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


>


 
Love this one!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 9, 2017)

Our home in Hawaii, Kaneohe, was an add-on 
to my parents home, where I had lived from the
age of 5.
The main living area that was just for us two 
was 600 sq feet (split level, so we were upstairs) 
and then, by code in the C&C
of Honolulu, we had to have a common area 
adjoining to the original structure, so we enclosed the
back patio of Mom & Dad's house to make a
living area for all of us to enjoy, about another
300 sq feet.  Ohana (family in Hawaiian) Housing is
what that was referred to, multi-generational home-steads.
So, I guess we lived in an original "tiny house".
We were ok with the small space and have looked
for many years at buying either a travel trailer or
a Class C RV.  An apartment on wheels if you will.
Like Steve said, if you don't like where you are, 
MOVE!  I figured out that it would cost us about the 
same as paying for a hotel/motel room as much as we do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Love this one!


The setting is the most attractive part of this one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2017)

GotGarlic said:


> There are four floors! Surely we can find space! (I need my books around me, too )



If there are no books, I am not home.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 9, 2017)

roadfix said:


> I drove by the old Toyota headquarters yesterday on my way to Sam's Club and noticed all the Toyota signs and logos gone, and their huge lot empty.    When I drove by just a week ago business seemed normal.    It's a huge facility taking up an entire city block.



It's here now. 2.1 million square feet of space on 100 acres of land. Nothing "tiny" about that house. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Nov 9, 2017)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If there are no books, I am not home.



Do you have an iPad? My mom is a voracious reader, and has hundreds, maybe even thousands of books on her iPad. I am slowly converting to iBooks, too. I have a select number of books, maybe two dozen, that I won't replace. But, all my new book purchases are iBooks. 

BTW, my mom is 83, so iBooks are not just a young person thing. In fact, she loves that she can change the size of the text in her iBooks. You can't do that with print on paper. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2017)

caseydog said:


> Do you have an iPad? My mom is a voracious reader, and has hundreds, maybe even thousands of books on her iPad. I am slowly converting to iBooks, too. I have a select number of books, maybe two dozen, that I won't replace. But, all my new book purchases are iBooks.
> 
> BTW, my mom is 83, so iBooks are not just a young person thing. In fact, she loves that she can change the size of the text in her iBooks. *You can't do that with print on paper. *
> 
> CD



But, I can hold them, smell them...I tried a Kindle, not at all the same book loving experience.  Books are my life's blood.  2 dozen that you can not part with?  I have hundreds I feel the same about.


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 10, 2017)

I always thought of tiny homes as homes under 500 sq ft and small homes as those between 500 and 1000 sq ft. I'm not crazy about the tiny homes on wheels, but I would love to have one about 600 sq ft and on a foundation.

I'd love to live here:


----------



## rodentraiser (Nov 10, 2017)

Oh, heck, I could live in these, too:


----------



## Addie (Nov 10, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Love this one!



Cleaning all that floor to ceiling glass? I would be going up and down, up and down on my step stool or ladder. I look at everything in terms of cleaning. Unless I get rich enough for a cleaning company to come in biweekly.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 10, 2017)

rodentraiser said:


> I always thought of tiny homes as homes under 500 sq ft and small homes as those between 500 and 1000 sq ft. I'm not crazy about the tiny homes on wheels, but I would love to have one about 600 sq ft and on a foundation.
> 
> I'd love to live here:



I figure I could live very comfortably in 800 square feet on a slab, or 500 with a basement. 

CD


----------



## roadfix (Nov 10, 2017)

I lived in a tiny, weeny Japanese apartment, comfortably, for 2 years.   So I'm used to tiny, confined spaces.


----------



## buckytom (Nov 12, 2017)

I could never live in a small place again as a going concern. I grew up in a big family in a modest house which, with 4 sisters, was cramped, then spent a lot of years in tiny apartments in the city, and even my first house was a smallish 2 family (although I loved having my own kitchen).
 I now live in a 15 room, 5k+ sq ft house, and I still keep coming up with ideas of how to make it bigger. Greenhouse, indoor endless pool, underground survival bunker, 2nd kitchen next to my tv room...


----------



## roadfix (Nov 12, 2017)

As I grow older I'm constantly thinking/dreaming about downsizing, trying to be minimal in all areas of my life.


----------

